# What Saddle Won't Put My Gentleman's Region To Sleep?



## williaty (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm back into riding after a decade long absence and my old Vetta TT saddle that was on the bike from ancient times wasn't cutting it anymore. So I went down to the LBS, who measured my butt and sold me a Bontrager Inform Nebula Plus. This saddle does make my sit bones MUCH happier, however, I'm still having severe problems. If I set the saddle at the angle it ought to be, I don't lean on my hands too hard but it presses enough along my centerline to cause numbness, inflamation, and horrible, horrible pins and needles in a place no man wants abused. If I rake the saddle forwards 2 degrees, I get MUCH more time before the onset of hell but I'm slammed forwards onto my hands and get numbness there.

I think this is happening because of how heavy I am (285lbs). I think my sit bones are hitting the saddle properly but there's either too much padding or I'm deforming the saddle. Either way, I end up with way too much pressure down the middle even though the saddle has a slight depression there. 

Is there such a thing as a saddle with no middle at all so you can't put any pressure in the wrong place? Is there a saddle with a strong skeleton and minimal padding that I can't crush to the point that pressure is applied in the wrong spot?

Any other ideas?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Don't laugh, but I had similar problems (especially with seats with a missing middle section, they sometimes made blood rush to unwanted places too, I like riding but not like that ;-) )

I fixed this by riding a women's saddle, not the heavy padded ones, but the performance ones. They are SLIGHTLY more padded than a guys saddle, with a soft centre and wider sit bones.


----------



## slack31337 (Jul 6, 2010)

I was just at my LBS and they didn't have one of those specialized sitbone measuring tool. I didn't really feel like someone measuring my ass so I just looked around. Some of the saddles are upwards of 150 bucks and I don't know if I would even like them!

I just got back into XC biking a few weeks ago and I am having the same issue as the op.

I am looking for suggestions like the OP I am 6' 275-285 lbs riding this

TIA


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

are you sliding forward on the saddle? Are your sitbones on the back of the saddle? This is pretty common if you're too far forward on the saddle, which is why I ask. If neither of these are the case, then by all means make sure the saddle you have will fit you at all.


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm 245 right now but have been as 265 in the past year. I've been using the WTB Comfort V Sport and it's been wonderful. I picked mine up at a local sproting goods store for like $35.

http://www.wtb.com/products/saddles/recreation/comfortv/


----------



## slack31337 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice thanks for the ideas/suggestions. I am going to fool around with the seat height/position etc in the next couple days.. If that doesn't work I will take a look at the WTB


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The Comfort V is a decently comfortable saddle. I like Comp version better as the Sport version has a lycra cover on top that can be a little difficult for to slide fore and aft as needed.

These list for $29.99 and were very comfortable to me as well, but once again, I didn't care for the lycra top cover. YMMV.

http://ecom1.planetbike.com/5000_1.html


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

What shorts are you wearing? The first week after a long layoff, whether it is 6 weeks or 6 years do not matter, is tough...
Try and find a LBS that is part of the WTB saddle trial program, you get to try 6 or 7 saddles within a couple of weeks.
Knowing the width of your sit bones is MOST important.


----------



## williaty (Apr 20, 2010)

The copy of this thread I posted on another forum suggested the Specialized Alias or Avatar. I went down to the LBS and had my butt measured again. This time they came up with 155mm when the other shop had come up with 154mm, so that's a good confirmation. After talking with the salesman for a while, he recommended the Alias due to the stiffer construction and reduced padding. I've only had time to put about 10 minutes on it but I can already tell it'll be either really right or really wrong.

As you can tell from the shape of the saddle, it puts absolutely NO pressure on the perineum, so no discomfort on that at all. However, it absolutely NAILS my sitbones. That's either going to be awesome because that's what's supposed to happen or incredibly painful. Hopefully this weekend I can get out long enough to figure out which it is.


----------



## Grizzed (May 4, 2009)

I'm running 300# and had saddle problems too and come to the conclusion that less cushion means more pushing. I've settled in on a brooks b17. It wasn't the miracle saddle that some claim, and I still had to work on adjusting the saddle position, but it's worked out the best for me so far. Previous saddles were WTB (comfort V/rocket) and a couple bontragers.

wallingford bikes offers a 6 Month UNCONDITIONAL SATISFACTION GUARANTEE on new brooks saddles - my LBS was willing to match that and after a couple hundred miles I gave up any thought of turning the saddle back in. 

I might try a selle anatomica after I lose another 40lish lbs, but I'm happy with the brooks.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Saddle should be 10-12mm wider than your sit bones. Good shorts are important!
SMP is the best for my butt, but you have to pay to play$$$$$


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm on WTB Deva - it's women saddle but it's 145mm and it's wider than Devo man's version. It doesn't pressure the prostate area like my previous - Fizeek Goby XM 135mm did, only sit bones but you could get use to it.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I have found the WTB Silverado Pro saddle to be rather awesome. 

It was a total surprise to me as it is a MTB race saddle and somewhat firm. I'm about 250lbs and have been on the never ending quest to find the saddle that doesnt kill your 'nethers' for a number of months now. 

The Silverado Pro saddle isnt plush but for whatever reason, no matter how long I ride when the day is done there is simply no pain anywhere. No prostate pressure, no aching sitbones, no squashed berries, nada.. At the end of the riding day it's a non-event when getting off the saddle and preparing for the loading up of your gear to make the drive home. There has been no need to recover, readjust, massage, or 'erm... juggle....


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

@Moozh, how wide is your sitbone's distance, silverado is pretty narrow: http://www.wtb.com/products/saddles/racing/silverado/ - 135mm?


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

codename47 said:


> @Moozh, how wide is your sitbone's distance, silverado is pretty narrow: http://www.wtb.com/products/saddles/racing/silverado/ - 135mm?


Honestly dont know about my sitbone measurments. I dont think I'm a particularly wide-arsed fellow. I agree that it's sort of a narrow saddle.

I have the WTB pure-v saddle on my hybrid, a charge spoon on my fixed steamroller, a brooks flight (sprung b-17) on my Masi Soulville, a Selle An-Atomica Clydesdale on my SS Cdale Capo (awesome saddle!!). This Silverado actually came stock with my new xc mtb (RM Vertex 29er) and it truly was a pleasant surprise. I would not ever had selected this saddle if left to my own devices so that my experience has been one of "non-plush" bliss is a surprise to me. I expected to be on the hunt for the "right" saddle for this one and found there is no reason.

It's a firm feeling saddle, not uncomfortable at all, but def firm (does have layer of gel pad) and ride after ride I end my excursion without any need to knead, massage or otherwise "play" about with my fun bits. Only other saddle I have that comes close is the Selle An-Atomica Clydesdale but after a bit (hour or two) the seat frame starts to wear me down, the silverado...nada! No pressure points, no chafing, no soreness, no particular need to stand up during the ride to relieve pressure-pain-discomfort...nada!! I've had it for about 2-months now so enough time to feel that I've stumbled on what is perfect for me physically right now.

I dont know if it's helpful or not but I'm a 38" waist, 6'3" 250LB fella. So "big" and could stand to lose a pound or four but not "fat" or notably "big bottomed" at all...not that that necessarily helps with letting you know my sit bone distance.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

if you're riding on the SA's frame then either you're sitting too far back, or it could use adjustment.. at least in my experience with mine.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

dysfunction said:


> if you're riding on the SA's frame then either you're sitting too far back, or it could use adjustment.. at least in my experience with mine.


I'm not a hardcore rider, just weekends... Although I just started riding my bike to work I have been riding since 2005 and I've never had any luck with the seats I've been buying. I've had WTB laser, speed v, bontrager fitted for me, serfas rx, forte and others... None of them were comfortable so I thought that's just how it suppose to be until my I asked my friends if they're hurting after our ride and they said, "NO". This is when I went to REI and grab myself the respiro saddle for $54. It is very heavy but I can ride my bike 18 miles on a trail (up and down the hill) with no pain!!! It has a big slot right in the middle and my seat bones doesn't feel like it's getting bruised up like other saddles... Try it and if you dont like it, you can return it and grab the WTB to try.

Good luck!


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> if you're riding on the SA's frame then either you're sitting too far back, or it could use adjustment.. at least in my experience with mine.


yeah..no doubt. Afer riding for a while it seems to be where I end up. That hard front end located where it is about your 'man-business' is pretty noticable and it's perhaps my adjustment to try and stay away from feeling it. All the same it's a nice long saddle and does a great job at keeping the undercarriage unmolested.


----------



## Geeeyejo (Jul 17, 2010)

5'9" and 225 lbs - I have a Gyes leather racing saddle on my GF HKEK - it is a duplicate of the Brooks Swallow - VERY narrow, hard as a rock but the most comfortable (not even broken in yet!) saddle that I have ridden! Looks great as well - leather is definately the way to go - can go the Brooks route (the Swallow is about $250) but my Gyes from Ebay was only $75 shipped. Also may want to try a suspension seatpost to smooth out some of the bumps on your ride - mine doesn't have much spring but appears to help a little as well...


----------



## Geeeyejo (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's a pic - I keep mine level with the ground - good pressure on hands and rear - 32 mile on this baby with no discomfort...


----------



## Woogie1 (Jun 21, 2010)

So, After getting back into riding after a few years off, I came to realize that my saddle wasn't cutting it. I went to my Specialized dealer and got my sit bones measured and to my surprise, the number was 148. I decided to try the brand new 2011 Specialized Phenom Expert 155mm, and couldn't be happier! The difference was night and day right off the bat. This is a competitive XC saddle (I don't know the weight, but it seems lighter than my old Sell Italia Flite Gel). It's extremely low profile, with a carbon fiber re-enforced body, and hollow Ti rails. 

I highly recommend this saddle, and with so many different sizes available, it can fit almost anyone! Available in 130, 143, and 155 sizes.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I prefer the warmth of a womens hand, this never puts my Gentlemen's area to sleep.

Seriously though I use a WTB Pure V with ti rails this thing is like having a 100 women hands. It holds me fine and I weight 220lbs.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

I was using a WTB Rocket V pro - 125mm, and it's nasty. Just got the Bontrager SSR mens saddle 155mm and tested it for a few minutes the other night. Feels perfect. I also had a Vetta on my first high end bike - Cannondale Delta V 1000. I don't remember ever having pain riding that, but it was a long time ago.

The Bontrager also comes in 175mm womens version. Both are $25.


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just ordered the WTB Pure V SLT Saddle. Will update in about a week once it finally gets here. I bent my factory Specialized seat, hopefully this one holds up and is a little more comfortable.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I already have the WTB speed V saddle and I really can't complain, but its lacking something after 2 hours of seat time.
That Bontrager SSR saddle looks interesting. Anybody else have one?


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Specialized Indie XC Sport Saddle.

Looks like a WTB rip-off, but unlike the WTB it's available in a 155mm width, which rocks.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

I'm loving the Specialized Phenom Sl ti right now. It keeps me from going numb. Just rode a 70 mile 8700' elevation endurance race on it and everything was all good.:thumbsup:


----------



## BWG (Nov 5, 2005)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Seriously though I use a WTB Pure V with ti rails...


I wore out three of the Rocket V's and switched to the Pure V Stealth too on 3 of my bikes. My favorite saddle so far ( at 245 lbs).


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

2 commutes so far on the WTB Pure V SLT. Gotta say I like it. Much nicer than my factory specialized saddle , which is to be expected. Just hope the rails hold up, doesn't seem like they are bending yet...


----------



## jjheffner (Aug 8, 2010)

I think that Bontrager saddle is the one that came stock on my 2010 Trek 3700. I went riding on Sunday, and I'm still feeling the pain. Not bad like the one on my old Pacific bike from 13 years ago, but I only road for an hour and a half (first time off-road in over 10 years, though). 

I'm built like Moozh: 6'3", 245 lbs. I'm not fat, per say, but I do have a belly. Most people think I'm about 190-210 lbs. I'm down about 10 lbs from where I was, and I hope mtb'ing will get me down to my 210 goal.

I looked at the Silverado, but I can't justify $130 on a bike seat at the moment. I did purchase the A.R.S. Classic, which should be here Thursday. I'll try it out and respond back.


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

+1 for the sonoma. have the 175mm version and I don't think there is any reason to compromise on the width

the female kind get's wider saddles and I have one of those as well οn my commuter, with a couch like width of 200mm yeah baby.

that Bontrager SSR for women has my attention now.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

WTB Pure V w/ chromoloy rails - $60. Strong and comfy and only 100 grams more than the $100+ versions.:thumbsup:


----------



## BWG (Nov 5, 2005)

Just try to get one with a leather cover. Makes a huge diiference in durability and even comfort over a vinyl one.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Need a new saddle....subscribed! My sitbones measure at 145mm, test rode Specialized Phenom Ti Gel 143mm and it made my sitbones sore, but my goods were good.  Before that WTB Speed V Comp (142mm X 265mm), which is just ok. Also have a WTB Devo that I don't like (140mm x 255mm). I have a WTB Laser V (142mm X 265mm) on it for test now. 

Want to try some other Specy saddle that is not as rock hard as the Phenom, but not sure which one yet. Also on my list to try is WTB Pure V (145mm x 277mm). I'm about 6'2" and 185 lbs.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I prefer the warmth of a womens hand, this never puts my Gentlemen's area to sleep.
> 
> Seriously though I use a WTB Pure V with ti rails this thing is like having a 100 women hands. It holds me fine and I weight 220lbs.


Just ordered a 2010 WTB Pure V Race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toddster (Sep 12, 2008)

Moozh said:


> Honestly dont know about my sitbone measurments. I dont think I'm a particularly wide-arsed fellow. I agree that it's sort of a narrow saddle.
> 
> I have the WTB pure-v saddle on my hybrid, a *charge spoon*
> 
> SNIP.


*How is that Charge Spoon working out?* I saw one on the counter at the LBS - looks like it might be OK. I am about the same weight / build as you.

Another saddle to look at (if you can find it - may be D/C'd) is the Selle San Marco Ischia. It used to be marketed without sex identity, but the last few times I have seen it called a women's saddle - in fact the last one I bought has a very feminine scroll-y "w" next to the Ischia logo. It has a slightly wider, slightly more padded rear section.

Frankly I have found a lot of the sporty race saddles to be nothing but ass hatchets. I have spent / wasted more money replacing slightly used saddles than any other bike part. I had a Funn Skinny saddle that I rode one time, for about 2 hours. I could not remove it from my bike fast enough.

Good luck in your search,
T


----------



## Turbo302 (Sep 18, 2005)

+1 for wtb pure v.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Update, after test riding the new Specialized Henge saddle for one month, I've settled on it for my geared 29er HT and my SS. Check it out...seems kinda hard at first, but supports where I need it with a good shape! I've decided that WTB saddles (Laser V, Speed V, and Rocket V) are ok when my sitbones are back where they should be, but the design of these saddles somehow always slides me towards the middle of the saddle and the middle kinda bows down like a hammock when I put my weight on it. This causes excess pressure in bad areas and chafes my taint and between my thigh and sack....not good. I end up always pushing back with my arms to stay back on it even when it is slightly nose up. The general shape of the saddle could fit me better too. After talking with a guy at one of my LBS, he convinced me to try the Specy Hinge and it is good for me, with just a slight nose up setting. HTH.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up a WTB pure-v to try out on my other bike and I'm really not liking it at the moment. I probably put about 30 miles on it so far. My WTB speed-v is actually more comfortable. The pure-v is wider with more surface area but its too hard, at least for me.
Probably going to try out the Bontrager SSR or Specialized Sonoma next.
I'm 5'8 and 235lbs even though it doesn't mean much when it comes to comparing ass cheeks.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

eurospek said:


> Just ordered a 2010 WTB Pure V Race. :thumbsup:


Great success. Finally took a ride with the new seat yesterday, spent 4 hrs on the bike and my gentleman's region was wide awake for the duration of the ride. With my old Bontrager Sport seat, I was feeling the pain within 30 minutes.

But as a recent poster said, it's a bit hard. My old seat had more cushion to it, but for the $30 spent, I'm loving it.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

+2 for WTB Pure V 

5 happy a$$ symbols.:thumbsup:


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

Brooks B17. Best saddle for my fat ass. The key to a fast break in is to get the seat wet, let it dry about 50%, then ride5-10 miles, then let dry, then treat with your favorite leather treatment. This way, the seat takes your sit bone shape immediately, then keeps it permanently.

I have 3 Brooks saddles and have many thousands of miles on them using just this method of break in.

I used to love Selle Italia Flite seats. Even rode a full carbon fiber one for a year...when I weighed 152 pounds.

I weigh 235 right now (15 years later), so my tastes have changed.


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a bike planet spring seat (185mm) on my 05 raeligh m80 and its good but heavy and thick, i switched it because the wtb speed v (135mm) that was on there was to hard on my arse. 

idk anything about seats just what feels good to me. im 6'1" and 267 lbs. 

last weekend i bought a 2009 specialized rockhopper comp disc, it has a specialized seat on it at 145mm. i rode it last weekend and its so so for me, i could ride it but its a little hard on my inner butt cheeks.

I went to my lbs and had them measure my butt bones, on a white gel pad that when I sat on it showed my pressure points, measured at 148 mm

on the opinions i read here i got a wtb comfort v sport, measures 165mm, feels good on short ride around block

Im going to ride some trails tommorrow, i will find out how well it works. my lbs told me if i dont like it they will credit me and i can try some different ones.

i sit on my bike alot cause i have a bad ligament in my left knee and sometimes it wobbles when i put to much weight on it so my seat get alot of abuse.

i will post up results tommorrow or sunday


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

ok then i confess I have a WTB Pure and it's wonderful.

I'm 6'3" and 253 lbs and 53 years old


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

WTB makes awesome saddles I love my Vigo


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, rode about 12 miles in the trails saturday and had no complaints at all about my butt, hips, or back. 

Matter of fact I didnt even think about my butt or seat because there was no distraction from discomfort, fit, or pain. 

I need to tip the front up a liitle as I felt a slight sliding forward sensation a couple of times on flat surfaces, I set the seat level when installed.

I would reconmend the WTB comfort v sport to anyone and you cant beat the price. I paid $24.99 plus tax at my lbs, maybe could get it cheaper online but I like to buy things Im not sure of local so I can return them if im not happy. 

I will probably source one online for my other bike.


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

Im a big fan of the WTB pure V also. Im 340 lbs and spend 2-3 hrs on my bike at least 2 days a week without going numb. Ive found that making the seat level with the ground is the way to go.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up new Specialized Sonoma 155mm last week for $10 off craiglist (I heart craigslist) and immediately put it on for a little 15 mile ride. It was a lot more comfortable then my WTB pure-v. The pure-v is just too hard for my comfort level.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

goforbroke said:


> I picked up new Specialized Sonoma 155mm last week for $10 off craiglist (I heart craigslist) and immediately put it on for a little 15 mile ride. It was a lot more comfortable then my WTB pure-v. The pure-v is just too hard for my comfort level.


Hey broke, what kind of Pure V do you have?
Ti Rails? 
I'd buy it from you if the price is right and it Ti railed?

Just broke mine yesterday and looking for a back up after I get the warrantied seat back.
(something else to carry on vacation rides now....augh)...

PM me
Erik


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup I bumped a old thread...:nono:



bcdale said:


> The Bontrager also comes in 175mm womens version. Both are $25.


Well I picked up a Bontrager SSR in the 155mm version. It was hard as a brick and I returned it. Only put about 5 miles on the saddle but the way the saddle is formed on my cheeks just didn't feel right. I probably didn't give it a fair chance since I didn't break it in, but the overal shape was just weird. Almost as if the saddle sloped back.

Thinking about splruging on selle italia man gel flow or given the diva.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

goforbroke said:


> Yup I bumped a old thread...:nono:
> Thinking about splruging on selle italia man gel flow or given the diva.


I wouldn't go Gel Flow if you're looking to keep your "Nether Regions" awake.
That is what I have on my roadie and I get numb quite frequently and I have over 2200 miles on my roadie. I've given it plenty of time.

My Nether Regions and I sure do love the WTB Pure V ($130; same price at the Gel Flow). Never ever had an issue there. Will be my next roadie saddle. I have 2 for my mtn bike, just in case something happens on vacation. If you can stand the white one you can find it cheaper online,

Thought I'd share,
Erik


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

eokerholm said:


> I wouldn't go Gel Flow if you're looking to keep your "Nether Regions" awake.
> That is what I have on my roadie and I get numb quite frequently and I have over 2200 miles on my roadie. I've given it plenty of time.
> 
> My Nether Regions and I sure do love the WTB Pure V ($130; same price at the Gel Flow). Never ever had an issue there. Will be my next roadie saddle. I have 2 for my mtn bike, just in case something happens on vacation. If you can stand the white one you can find it cheaper online,
> ...


Ummm thats interesting about the gel flow, good information to know considering the price. I still have my Pure V on my bike. I gave it another chance and my bottom has grown to like it for the first 10 miles but after that things go down hill.
I might be snatching up a Selle trk saddle for dirt cheap so I'm gonna give that a whirl next.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

You also must consider the seat angle. The more downward pointing it is, the less strain it puts on the pc. The reason you get numbness is becaue you're putting pressure on the main artery that runs, well in that area lol. That's why the good seats have the cutaway down the middle to relieve the pressure.

The only saddle i use on any of my bikes is the WTB Pure V. :thumbsup:


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah everyone loves the pure-v for the most part as well as me, but after I rack up some miles my butt hurts...lol


----------



## rollinlegend (Feb 23, 2011)

btl68 said:


> Brooks B17. Best saddle for my fat ass. The key to a fast break in is to get the seat wet, let it dry about 50%, then ride5-10 miles, then let dry, then treat with your favorite leather treatment. This way, the seat takes your sit bone shape immediately, then keeps it permanently.
> 
> I have 3 Brooks saddles and have many thousands of miles on them using just this method of break in.
> 
> ...


i have to agree this person, i ride quite often with no pain from my b17, i even rode a 100 mile ride and had no pain from it and i didnt wear any padding shorts just my bball shorts. And i weigh 240 lbs 
but i would look into Selle Smp, they dont have any middle on this seat.


----------



## redmosquito1983 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 255 right now and ride on a Fizik Pave seat. It started life on my road bike and I put many many mile on it and never an issue with numbness or pain, not sure why but it just works. I moved it to my mountain bike and ordered another one off ebay to put on the roadie, or vice versa, since it just works.

I got on it this year and no ass pain or numbness what so ever, love this seat.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up the Selle TRK saddle and its very comfortable. The nose is a little wide though but it might just take a little more saddle time to get used to it. Didn't experience any numbness at all with the saddle. Which is probably contributed to the extreme downward sloping of the nose of the saddle. Your junk just hangs there.
I forget the width off hand but I think its 155 or 160mm which seems to work well for me. The padding seems just right and I went for a quick ride without padded shorts on.
Hopefully this weekend I can put a good 20-25 miles on the saddle to see how it is on the long haul.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

GET STRONGER LEGS!!
The truth is that any saddle will start to hurt eventually on longer rides. Bicycle saddles are not designed to be sat on, otherwise they would be called seats. They are for support and control. THE MAJORITY OF YOUR WEIGHT SHOULD BE SUPPORTED BY YOUR PEDALS. The rest of your weight should be about evenly distributed between saddle and handlebars. Keep working and you will be able to go longer and longer before your legs weaken and that saddle starts to hurt again. That being said, it is my OPINION that Brooks makes the best saddles, but they still hurt my ass eventually.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

1 vote for the WTB Pure V:thumbsup:

I am close to 250 lbs with gear.


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

another + for wtb pure V
got them on all my bikes and love them to bits


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

foster07 said:


> GET STRONGER LEGS!!
> The truth is that any saddle will start to hurt eventually on longer rides. Bicycle saddles are not designed to be sat on, otherwise they would be called seats. They are for support and control. THE MAJORITY OF YOUR WEIGHT SHOULD BE SUPPORTED BY YOUR PEDALS. The rest of your weight should be about evenly distributed between saddle and handlebars. Keep working and you will be able to go longer and longer before your legs weaken and that saddle starts to hurt again. That being said, it is my OPINION that Brooks makes the best saddles, but they still hurt my ass eventually.


 All this really depends on your riding type, style, and what you're doing in the moment.

You can actually use the saddle to help you pedal more effectively and transfer more power to your legs than if you were pedalling off the saddle...if you know how. :thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

codename47 said:


> I'm on WTB Deva - it's women saddle but it's 145mm and it's wider than Devo man's version. It doesn't pressure the prostate area like my previous - Fizeek Goby XM 135mm did, only sit bones but you could get use to it.


Just ordered one tonight. WTB Deva SLT Ti rails, was looking at the Devo but it does appear slightly narrower with minimal padding and no gel inserts like the ladies' model. 

Reason for a new saddle? Landed a jump wrong today, seatpost was almost at full extension, and slammed the seat while landing (pretty bad jump lol) and managed to twist my WTB Pure V Team Ti rails a little to the left now. Too bad, I kinda got used to that seat. Time to try something new, and a little shorter. Width between the Deva and Pure V is the same.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

eurospek said:


> Reason for a new saddle? Landed a jump wrong today, seatpost was almost at full extension, and slammed the seat while landing (pretty bad jump lol) and managed to twist my WTB Pure V Team Ti rails a little to the left now. Too bad, I kinda got used to that seat. Time to try something new, and a little shorter. Width between the Deva and Pure V is the same.


OUCH...dude, drop your post and land off your seat!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

2_WD said:


> OUCH...dude, drop your post and land off your seat!


No worries, it was a little jump on a single track loop and a combination of a couple things going wrong, most importantly, losing my footing and slamming my ass into the seat.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

My current specialized sonoma seat seems to have seperated the gel from the base of the seat. Happened during a ride and it felt like somthing went wrong on my bike. Side to side wobbly feeling, but couldnt find anything wrong mechanically. Wouldnt buy another. Ordered a ritchey wcs split/ti saddle, havent ever tried a split seat, hopefully works out well.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Quick update on the WTB Deva SLT saddle. I've gotten in a 4-hr ride today for the first time on it and was quite surprised by it. I bought the seat off eBay for $60 shipped, brand new take off (as I needed something quick with titanium rails). I was worried it would be similar to the WTB Silverado I had on this bike previously as well, hated the seat, too narrow, a bit long, and firm as fcuk. 

In terms of width, the Deva and Pure V are both 145mm and the Deva is about 20mm shorter as well. The saddle is definitely firmer than the Pure V it replaced but in a good way. I did not feel it being too hard at any point today, and it felt somewhat less "spongy" than the Pure V felt. Also I liked the fact it is shorter too. Getting out and sliding back myself for the descents, the seat was less in the way than the Pure V. The gel inserts are a nice touch, my gentleman's region at no point today felt asleep or numb after 4 hours. Never really did with the Pure V, but with the Silverado, I was numb within 30 minutes. I feel like I can get more power down on the climbs as well with this new firmer saddle feel. Definitely recommend getting the WTB Deva for us bigger guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm on Deva too(but cheaper version). Can confirm that firmness is plus here - like suspension is accelerating you ahead from bumps. Pretty strong too - I'm(250lbs) riding it with Tomson without offset and the saddle is moved at the very front part of rails - no problem till now. Specialized Henge can be moved further ahead by rails according to Deva, but was not as good.


----------



## commutergrl (Sep 3, 2007)

*Selle Anatomica = bad quality*



Grizzed said:


> I might try a selle anatomica after I lose another 40lish lbs, but I'm happy with the brooks.


I bought a saddle from Selle AnAtomica and this is what they sent me for my $211.45










And no they wont refund the $30 in postage. Apparently those wrinkles, which were there when I opened the box, are what they stand behind.

The Brooks I bought from REI came in the mail much faster and was much more comfortable. I would've preferred the Selle Anatomica because it;s such a prettier saddle but that saddle was just embarrassing.

They really don't care about their customers.

c


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

Really interested in the Brooks saddles but have to admit some of the ladies saddles looked good also... I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so! lol.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

$60 at REIRespiro Athletic Bike Saddle - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com.

I like it.


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

mestapho said:


> $60 at REIRespiro Athletic Bike Saddle - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com.
> 
> I like it.


How does it hold up? I've heard good and bad on gel seats...


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just to chime in... I don't know if this can be said enough, but you have to make sure the saddle fits your sit bones. I went through MANY saddles that I thought should be wide enough, but I ended up having a much wider spread on the bones than I thought. I ended up buying a Specialized BG Milano Gel Sport and although it isn't as cool as a Brooks or other nifty saddle, I can now ride until my legs give out instead of my junk giving out. I have had the saddle for a few months now, and it has made biking enjoyable again.


----------



## Acrophobe (Oct 29, 2011)

terry fly Ti 

on 5 out 6 of my bikes except dh


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

clayman29 said:


> How does it hold up? I've heard good and bad on gel seats...


I've only logged about 100 miles or so on it, but it's great so far.


----------



## moediff (Nov 16, 2009)

I am 6'2" and 225. I have been using a Cobb Plus DRT for about four months. Its very comfortable and I have had no issues. Its expensive - 150 dollars but you have a 180 day return policy - no questions asked. I think lots of clydes will be happy with this saddle and it should give years of use.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

goforbroke said:


> Yup I bumped a old thread...:nono:.


Glad you did. Thanks. I'm looking for a better saddle myself, and his thread will give me a starting point.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Lets face it, butts are like fingerprints- no 2 are the same! In decades of riding I always felt that I had to get used to a saddle, rather than just ride it. I tried everything I could get my butt on, tested some at the LBS, bought whatever I could stomach paying for, with no real saddle that I loved. I was recently riding WTB- tried the Pure, Rocket and Speed- still with no great results.

I wound up trying a Sette Rev from PP. $15 and I absolutely love it! It was comfortable from the first ride. I think it's because it doesn't have a sharp roll off at the corners. Whatever the reason, it proves you don't have to spend a ton to make your butt happy! I see the price is now $17. It's still worth it, at least for me.


----------



## deleteyourselph (Aug 25, 2011)

I started out at 6'1" 340lbs (now 290) and I've never had problems with my downstairs-region falling asleep. It's always been my feet falling asleep. Not sure what that means, or if I am pinching some kind of nerve in my perenial area that is causing that. Since I've dropped 50lbs I've noticed it doesn't happen nearly as often. I'm hopefully switching to a Brooks saddle in spring and am hoping it completely disappears.


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

When you measure your sit bones is it from center to center, outside to outside? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I would say center to center since that is where the most pressure will be at while sitting.


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope you're still following this thread...try bikeseats.org...they have a pic on their banner page that looks like you could use as a toilet seat! Now how cumfy is that!! They also advertise a try/buy return policy. I was going to buy from them until my wife finally quit *****'n and found one she likes, I geuss the 4th time is a charm.


----------



## SingingSingleTracker (Sep 7, 2004)

Badassbassangler said:


> Hope you're still following this thread...try bikeseats.org...they have a pic on their banner page that looks like you could use as a toilet seat! Now how cumfy is that!! They also advertise a try/buy return policy. I was going to buy from them until my wife finally quit *****'n and found one she likes, I geuss the 4th time is a charm.


You talking about this one?

Horse Shoe Bike Seats

Too funny and probably weighs a ton. Nobody has mentioned the Adamo Peak saddle. It gets excellent reviews.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

SingingSingleTracker said:


> You talking about this one?
> 
> Too funny and probably weighs a ton. QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

SingingSingleTracker said:


> You talking about this one?
> 
> Horse Shoe Bike Seats
> 
> Too funny and probably weighs a ton. Nobody has mentioned the Adamo Peak saddle. It gets excellent reviews.


HAHA! Yeah that's the one...plenty of room for your jiblettes in that saddle!!
Even if you don't need that much relief, at least they have a good return policy to try other seats. If you do pick the "toilet-seat" you might want to prepare to whoop some arse when your buddies see it!


----------

